# Sinn und Zweck des Forums "Ausbildung & Beruf"



## Martin Schaefer (5. September 2003)

Hallihallo,

wir haben uns nunmehr entschlossen, euch zusätzlich zu den bisherigen Foren
auch noch den Bereich "Ausbildung & Beruf" zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Hier sollen Tipps, Anregungen, Erfahrungsberichte und natürlich auch Fragen
zur Ausbildung, Berufswahl, Berufsleben sowie alle anderen Themen des täglichen 
Berufslebens von Grafikern, Webworkern, Codern und vergleichbaren Berufsgruppen
besprochen werden.

Dies ist kein Forum für Jobsuche oder Jobangebote! Speziell für diesen Zweck steht unsere Jobbörse "jobs @ tutorials.de" zur Verfügung

Ich möchte nicht lange über Forenregeln lamentieren. Nur eins gilt definitiv und unwiderruflich:

*Zugelassen sind ausschließlich aussagekräftige "onTopic"-Beiträge!*

Bitte achtet auf eine brauchbare Rechtschreibung und verständlich formulierte
und strukturierte Beiträge. Die anderen User werden es euch danken.

Gruß
Das Team von tutorials.de

PS: Aus rechtlichen Gründen der Hinweis, dass verbindliche Rechtsauskünfte bei
einem geeigneten Rechtsanwalt eingeholt werden müssen. Die Beiträge in diesem
Forum spiegeln lediglich persönliche Meinungen der Autoren wieder und dienen
nicht als Rechtsberatung.


----------

